# mystery snails



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

So I got mystery snails today and I have salt in the tank (I haven't put them in yet) I just changed the water a couple days ago and added salt. shod I change the water again?


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks! 
-Mr.B


----------

